# BBCi player how to accsess abroad



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I remember someone asking if they could get the BBC's i player to work in spain. I just came across a link that is supposed to work by putting add-ons to either firefox or google chrome It give screen shots and an explanation of how it's done.

How to Access the BBC iPlayer (and TV Like Doctor Who) from Outside the U.K. - BBC iPlayer - Lifehacker

P.S> lifehacker is a good site for tips on about anything


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> I remember someone asking if they could get the BBC's i player to work in spain. I just came across a link that is supposed to work by putting add-ons to either firefox or google chrome It give screen shots and an explanation of how it's done.
> 
> How to Access the BBC iPlayer (and TV Like Doctor Who) from Outside the U.K. - BBC iPlayer - Lifehacker
> 
> P.S> lifehacker is a good site for tips on about anything


Similar has been around for some time - eg FoxyProxy. Problem is always finding a proxy that works. I used to have it working a year or so ago but the BBC now seem to have a filter list of authorised proxies. But if you have time on your hands have a go and let us know the proxy that works!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

I've always found the proxy route tortuous too, get it working and then it gets shutdown or overloaded and useless. Plus you have to install other browsers which goes against my better judgement!

For live TV I just use VLC and a file from the myp2pforums which works perfectly

For any UK shows I've any desire to catch the following day/week I download them from uknova.com


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

A friend did the foxy-proxy bit and got a deluge of malware and had to do a reinstall. It didn't work properly anyway. Lifehacker is good-but does have to be watched!!! There are other far better and safer ways of getting the BBC I-player than this I'm sure. UKNova is good.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

This site seems fairly good TheBox :: Login
You will though have to wait for a space to become available as you try to register (normally do) and then try to figure out how to use the site, yes I am now a member & one of these days I will try and suss out how it works myself.


----------

